# GT: Game 20 - Clippers vs. Spurs 12/11



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

vs.









Mon., Dec. 11
7:30pm
TV: FSN Prime Ticket, NBALP
​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Spurs lost tonight to the Lakers so they will be coming out tired but at the same time they will be trying not to lose 2 in a row. It will be tough, as in their last meeting the Clippers got embarrassed. 

BTW: All my points to who ever has the most posts in the GT! I noticed GT posting was a bit down.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-cliprep11dec11,0,6187927.story?coll=la-headlines-sports



> Corey Maggette has a bruised left knee and is listed as day to day, a Clippers spokesman said.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Props to the Lakers for beating the Spurs. They beat San Antonio as a team, including Kobe's superstar performance.

Can the Clippers do the same? Generally the Spurs are weak on back to backs, but the Clips haven't exactly shown the killer instinct good teams have.

I'd like to say win, but the Spurs are just too good, even playing for the second night in a row; and I don't see the Clips being able to turn that whooping they recieved in S.A. last week into fuel for taking revenge on the Spurs- at least not teamwise. It'll come down to good team D to beat the Spurs, providing the Clips are playing well on offense which they haven't been doing much all season. However, a blowout performance from EB along with one or two other guys on the offense just might do it.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

I think the Spurs will come out boiling with rage. I think the Clips have shown sparks lately... but Spurs wont drop two in a row unless Clippers are unreasonably hot.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I think we can win this, this is a winnable game... but... I don't think we will...


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

it will be closer than the last meeting that is for sure


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Finally I get my internet back! Hope it stays instead of disconnecting again though. As far as the game goes, I expect Clippers to come out looking for revenge and edge out the Spurs by about 4-5, so:

Q's Prediction: 97-93 Clippers Win
Q's Prediction Record: 12-6


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

The Clippers are 3-0 in games I've gone to this season. Hopefully after tonight it will be 4-0! :biggrin:


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

squeemu said:


> The Clippers are 3-0 in games I've gone to this season. Hopefully after tonight it will be 4-0! :biggrin:


I hope your right.. I'll be there too !!!! 
GO CLIPPERS !!!


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

If the clips had A.I we would beat the spurs!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

17-30 with two foul shots coming for Elson . . . hits and hits . . . 1.5 left and the quarter is over.

17-32 Spurs

Paul Davis has shown more then I expected and he deserves much more playing time.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

21-38 with 7:58 to go

Wow, where is the chemistry, passion and dedication?


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

guys, i've been a fan since 84' and i must admit, at this present time, I'm the MOST disappointed i've EVER been as a Clipper fan because of the High (but warranted) expectations. These expectations shouldn't be confused with those of the Odom, Miles, Richardson, Brand and Maggette years, those were NOT warranted because they never accomplished anyting in the playoffs. In fact, they NEVER made it there! This year's team should be a top 5 team in the league but are playing at such a low level, ANY team can beat them on any given night. 
WE NEED CHANGE!
WE NEED IVERSON, I DON'T CARE IF IT COSTS LIVINGSTON! I DON'T WANT TO GO BACK TO LOSING!​


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ok, let's play Korolev the rest of the way. I'm sure he'll show some dedication and passion to the damn game. Throw Cassell in the bench and let Korolev run Point-Forward


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

26-45 with 4 Minutes or something left

Singleton blows a layup, gets it back and puts it in. I guess he wanted an Alley-Oop


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Q hits a J, now get some stops, cut this lead to about 14 before the half and a slight chance will be available. Or else just play the Russian Assasin


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ewing saves Livingston. Clippers have 3:36 to do something before the half is over.

Clipper Darrell keeping the fans into the game, thank god for him. Do something damnit


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Now theirs 2:30 left and it's still a 20 point game, have to start doing something now if Clippers want to have any hope of coming back


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livingston 2 in a row, 32-52 with 2:12 to go

Parker spins, dishes, Finley misses in the post. Q boards brings it up to Cat, drives and gets the roll 34-52


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Parker draws a foul on Ewing and will shoot two. 

Last two possessions, Clippers went to the rack and scored instead of settling for J's, something they should be doing all game.

Parker makes both and Clips have 1:20 to do something before th ehalf,


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand hits in the post 36-54 . . . did they just wake up? Damn

Bowen misses a trey, loose ball foul on Oberto

Wow, did the Clippers just frigging wake up??? 

Livingston misses and makes to cut the lead to 17 37-54 with 1:01 left.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ginobili draws a foul on Livvy and will shoot two. Manu hits them both 37-56 with 49.9 left.

Sam misses, Cat puts i tup and scores . . Barry hits a trey 39-59

Brand gets an AND ONE! 41-59


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Elton hits 42-59

Don't let San Ant score on the last possession . . . and they dont . . . and that's halftime.

Clippers: 42
Spurs: 59

Clippers just seemed to wake up way too late but hopefully they got some sort of momentum to go into the second half with.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"...imagine where the Clippers would be if they could stop the Spurs on the other end.." hahah:lol: 

that the Spurs are doing anything they want is pretty annoying......eh

i started watching the game in the 2nd, but damn can they put it Korolev or something ??? if they are gonna get whooped on they might as well experiment...or something..:curse:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross hits a J 44-59

Hmm, now improve on the Defensive end and you have a shot . . . Duncan rattles it in 44-61


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Shaun hits a J 46-61. . . . wow, the game started 26 minutes ago, not at the half


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Duncan misses a J, this could lead to a comeback . . I hope.

BTW, Elton had to change his shorts on the bench haha.

Mobley can't control the pass, Spurs ball.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Parker hits a J and it goes back to a 17 point game 46-63 with 9:40 left 

Williams with the oop lay up for Livingston 48-63

Williams steals it . . . Mobley jams it 50-63

Just a 13 point game baby, just a 13 point game


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Manu draws a foul, non-shooting. 

Misses the trey, Mobley gobbles up the board.

Mobley is put in a horrible situation to beat the 24 second and misses. Parker scores 50-65


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Bad pass by Shaun, Spurs bring it up . . Gino hits a drive 50-67

Clippers NEED Kaman back . . . Brand loses the handle and Shaun fouls


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Parker misses and loose ball foul on Brand. Kaman needs to get his butt healthy . . . Elson scores . . . 50-69


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

A-Train draws a foul, thanks to Cat's pass. 50-69 with 6:39 left to go in the third.

Cut the lead to around 9/10 by the end of the third and Clips have an outside shot.

A-Train hits the first and the second 52-69


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Manu hits it 52-71

Brand hits it 54-71

Parker hits 54-73

Offensive foul on EB . . . no Kaman/Maximus no chance no matter who your playing. I hope Maggs and Kaman are out because their in a deal for AI .


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clips playing zone as Singy in for Elton . . . Offensive 3 second on San Ant.

Livingston brings it up . . . Mobley draws a foul and will be shooting two


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sorry, non-shooting . . . and Spurs take it away 

Parker misses, loose ball foul on Elson . . . 

Clippers need to get on a 6-0, 8-0 run or something


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Singleton hits a J 56-73 4:10 to go 

Parker misses . . cut it to 15?

and a horrible pass by Singleton, And One by TP9 56-75 with 3:27 left


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

56-76 20 point game

Singleton misses and that is the game already in my opinion. Clippers ball, time out taken with 2:51 to go.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

AIRBALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!

Korolev now, plz. Play Korolev


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Williams, great block.

Singleton with a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong duece 58-76


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

And one for Parker, seems like James was out the circle and setand he was but they call it blocking. Oh well 58-78

Parker misses, but Shaun doesn't 60-78


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross takes it and lays it up and in! 62-78


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Bowen misses a trey and a foul on Oberto. Hit both Q! 

Got to love Clipper Darrell!

Ross hits and misses 63-78 with 38.7 left in the third


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Udirh misses a trey, Oberto rebounds . . . and that's it for the third.

Clippers: 63
Spurs: 78

Anyone think theirs still a THREAD of hope left?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

The Russian Assasin is in!

Duncan hits his first FT and the second 63-80


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Korolev misses the J, took Bruce pretty nicely . . Barry makes it a 20 point game 63-83


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Davis misses twice in a possession . . . Barry drives and misses . . . Davis draws a foul on Duncan . . Clippers have 10:03 left to go on a 20-0 run or something


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ewing short on a trey, Davis rebounds and scores 65-83


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Spurs miss, Yaro brings it up . . feeds Davis and Paul travels


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Finley hits it, Clippers need to start over on the 20-0 run 65-85

Korolev misses a trey, Duncan says Clips need a 22-0 run 65-87

Ross draws a foul hoping to start the 22-0 run with a couple FT's


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross hits both 67-87 . . 2 down, 22 to go  8:10 to do it 'gang'


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Duncan misses . . . Yarik gets the shot off but misses . . Barry says start the 22-0 run over.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Davis hits it 69-89 . . 2 down 20 to go 

Make it back to 0 down, 22 to go


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Davis AND ONE! 71-91 . . . Hmm, I guess we need Davis in instead of Williams and not Kaman as much. Hopefully both Kaman and Maggs missed because they are packing to go to Phila


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Anyway we can trade for Brent Barry? Mobley and a first for Barry or something


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ok I'm done with the game. Hopefully the Clippers have dealt for AI just to get everyone to forget about this game


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Hey guys, any idea why Kaman and Maggette are not playing? Could it be due to trade for AI?

Kaman/Maggette/Rebraca for AI works.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Trade Kaman + Maggs for AI + 2nd Rounder

Starting Unit:
AI | Livingston | Ross | Brand | DAVIS

Ewing | Mobley | Thomas | Williams | Korolev | Singleton | Rebraca | Cassell off the bench


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Maggz and Kaman for AI wont work though..


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Steez said:


> Hey guys, any idea why Kaman and Maggette are not playing? Could it be due to trade for AI?
> 
> Kaman/Maggette/Rebraca for AI works.


Kaman has food posioning and Maggs is a hammy injury or something but I'm guessing it's due to trade speculation and an attempt to avoid injury


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I sure hope so man... I really really hope AI goes to Clipps or T.O.

If he goes to Clipps, both LA teams will be very good and hopefully will meet in the playoffs for a great series!!! If he goes to Raps, I will see him Feb 9th vs. Lakers!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Steez said:


> Maggz and Kaman for AI wont work though..


All it takes is the addition of Zeljko Rebraca 

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=366~1982~497~690&teams=12~20~20~20

As far as the game, Paul Davis might have just secured himself a spot in the rotation guaranteed.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

qross1fan said:


> All it takes is the addition of Zeljko Rebraca
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=366~1982~497~690&teams=12~20~20~20
> 
> As far as the game, Paul Davis might have just secured himself a spot in the rotation guaranteed.


Yep already tried it in the trade checker thing, that is why I posted it.... I am praying it happens!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Good times. Nothing like getting blown out at home...


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

When paul davis is the leading scorer, you know things are on the right track.


:lol:


Paul Davis is my new favorite player because he's the only one who can't disappoint. Anything he does is more than i'm expecting.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Weasel said:


> BTW: All my points to who ever has the most posts in the GT! I noticed GT posting was a bit down.


Sorry bud.. I can't help out as ... but I'm usually at the home games !!! I'll try for one of the away games !! 

GO CLIPPERS !!


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

NOFX22 said:


> If the clips had A.I we would beat the spurs!


Told you sooo!


----------

